# [SOLVED] New Text Document?



## JoltFreak (Apr 4, 2008)

I Go To Desktop, Right Click>New>No New Text Document??

How Do I Get It Back


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Text Document?*



JoltFreak said:


> I Go To Desktop, Right Click>New>No New Text Document??
> 
> How Do I Get It Back




Hi JoltFreak - 

Welcome back to TSF.

That is a very good question. I tried it myself and it does not work. I have never used the right-click on the desktop. But I will try to find out -and get back to you - or someone who knows the answer will post and solve this.

In the interim, to bring a new Notepad up - click on start; then type Note; press enter.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: New Text Document?*

Create a text file with notepad. Enter the following text:









Rename as .reg file. Dobleclick the .reg file.


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: New Text Document?*

Sorry that won't work because you need to export the registry key. Try this:

Navigate to registry key HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew

Right click in the right hand pane of the ShellNew key and select New/String value,then type: NullFile.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Text Document?*



JoltFreak said:


> I Go To Desktop, Right Click>New>No New Text Document??
> 
> How Do I Get It Back




Actually - neither one works, fully anyway, to solve the question as posted by JoltFreak - he wants a Notepad to come up when you right-click on the desktop; select "New"; select Notepad. 

Now. . .

To dump the reg key mentioned - whether it is the right one for the task or not, paste the area in code into a command prompt box (cmd - Elevated level) and a Notepad will appear:

```
reg query "HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew" > c:\test-04-27-08a & start notepad c:\test-04-27-08a
```
*This is my output:*

```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew
    ItemName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\system32\notepad.exe,-470
    NullFile    REG_SZ
```
*The reg file in the picture was missing one item - the heading:*

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew]
"NullFile"=""
```

Other than that - neither works - to do what the OP requested in his post - And I don't have the answer either!

TEST, TEST, TEST!!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## frank200 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: New Text Document?*

My second post is the right way to do it. I noticed that the first time I right clicked on the desktop the text document option was not in the context menu. The second time and all succesive times it was there.

Here is what I did:
I deleted nullfile in that regestry key and got this:









After adding the nullfile key I got this:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Text Document?*



frank200 said:


> My second post is the right way to do it. I noticed that the first time I right clicked on the desktop the text document option was not in the context menu. The second time and all succesive times it was there.
> 
> Here is what I did:
> I deleted nullfile in that regestry key and got this:
> ...




Hi frank200 - 

Actually, I too must join the ranks of the incorrect - I didn't give a "fix", but I did interpret the initial post wrong it seems. But between us all, it is solved.

First off, your registry change for the context menu is fine - via REGEDIT. Good call - you were right as far as the solution for the OP. However, did you follow your own instructions from the post - to actually place it in a Notepad and save it as a .reg file then TEST it? It fails as it is not a valid registry script without the heading "Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00". Put that in there and it is perfect. 

As for me... I was wrong in that I misunderstood what he wanted. If you read the OPs post again, he does in fact have the option to create a text file in the creative context menu. He selected that and... then what? That's where I got lost - where is the file? I expected a Notepad to pop up because I saw notepad.exe in the ShellNew registry folder. Now I find out that it just saves a blank txt file to the desktop. I'm sure that many/most like this. I don't. I like to interact with a file. 

So, I believe the answer to this thread is simply to say "Look on your desktop".

Great work in knowing that context menu, though. So... how can I make a Notepad pop up? How about Word? Other exe files?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## drlandau (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: New Text Document?*

Hi, not sure if anyone needs it anymore, but if you want to make Notepad popup when you rightclik the desktop and chooses New - Text document, then you just create a new REG_SZ (string value) within HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew\ called "Command" and inserts the value "c:\WINDOWS\notepad.exe %1".

---
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\.txt\ShellNew]
"Command"="c:\\WINDOWS\\notepad.exe %1"
---

When choose New Text Document it will launch notepad with a blank document called "New Text Doument.txt".

/Nicolaj


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: New Text Document?*

Thank you.


----------



## djtosh (Oct 29, 2009)

i have tried all these methods and still the option for new text document is missing from the right click menu


----------

